# What kneepads are you guys wearing?



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They have stopped importing my trousers I like to wear with the integral kneepads so I'm looking for a pair of kneepads, what brands do you guys reccomend? I would sometimes wear them all day aswell as walking with them on from place to place. I have a pair of these but quickly remembered why I dont like them, my knees kept rolling off to the side because they arent curved as I was crawling over the shingle in the basement of a hospital today. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM217385816


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Go to a sporting goods store and look in the soccer (I guess that would be football to you) dept. "Bike" soft knee pads. Da Bestest'szzz.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I wear the body armor style pads that skate & roller bladders wear. They have a hard outer shell and soft padding. They still give good joint articulation and slide across whatever I kneel on. I have both the knee and arm pads.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't wear any, I am the boss.......:jester:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I suit up in full ice hockey gear when I go out on an estimate, just in case.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There are several brands made with pockets for pads ... Bladeckers, Skillers, Carharts, ****eys, .... and lots of choices from 'tactical' resources like US Cavalry and Brigade Quartermaster. Let google be your friend ....

Otherwise ... 
I do just fine with the nylon-wrapped foam pads sold as "AWP" at Lowes. My idea of the 'perfect' pads would have a hard rubber face; hard plastic can slide around too much.


----------



## Shazbo inc. (Jan 11, 2012)

Try bubble wrap and gorilla tape.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Foreman I used to work for would always say to the new guys, "Did you bring your knee pads?"
took me once or twice to get it...always disgusting.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a pair with hard plastic on the outside which is fine for working on concrete, but those soccer ones actually might be better (less awkward to use) for me where I work (construction slab). I think I might get a pair after I'm done school.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I nabbed some pipe insulation off a job that I can stuff in the double knee part of my pants, or carheart bibs.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

To the guys who don't use them.. BIG MISTAKE.. :no:

It takes years for problems to surface.. but once you start feeling daily pain every morning it is too late.. 

I am lucky.. I always took care of my knees while working in attics or on concrete and have no knee problems.. :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

B4T said:


> To the guys who don't use them.. BIG MISTAKE.. :no:
> 
> It takes years for problems to surface.. but once you start feeling daily pain every morning it is too late..
> 
> :thumbup:


yup

had one knee done about 20 yrs ago

athroscopic, semi doped up awake

the anesthesiologist actually took requests for his boom box

so it was beach boys, and i sang like a bird the whole time

so it's _help me Ronda, help help me Ronda _when i do receptacles these days_.....~CS~_


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> yup
> 
> had one knee done about 20 yrs ago
> 
> ...


These posts suck but this one is so bad it actually made me laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> They have stopped importing my trousers I like to wear with the integral kneepads so I'm looking for a pair of kneepads, what brands do you guys reccomend? I would sometimes wear them all day aswell as walking with them on from place to place. I have a pair of these but quickly remembered why I dont like them, my knees kept rolling off to the side because they arent curved as I was crawling over the shingle in the basement of a hospital today. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM217385816


 
What pants were you using before?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

These are great - custom leathercraft


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I’ve worn the tactical style knee pads for probably the last 20-years or so. They are comfortable, easy to get on and off and they really last. I get about a year of heavy use out of a pair.
These are the ones I have, but I usually buy them from McMaster.

http://www.amazon.com/Alta-Tactical-Superflex-Black-AltaLok/dp/B0018GWO7M/ref=pd_cp_hi_1


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you are trying to protect your knees while installing receptacle outlets along the floor or crawling under houses and so forth, a hard candy knee pad is okey dokey for that. But.... if you go crawling around in small attics with 4/12 pitches and no headroom so its hands an knees time, a soft knee pad like the kind I use will not slide off the side of the truss's bottom cord, which as we all know leads to a bad day...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> Otherwise ...
> I do just fine with the nylon-wrapped foam pads sold as "AWP" at Lowes. My idea of the 'perfect' pads would have a hard rubber face; hard plastic can slide around too much.


I'm right there with you. I had a pair with hard caps, and I did a split on my knees on hard trowled concrete and pulled a groin muscle. I just buy the 3 or 4 dollar foam type with velcro straps. That way, if I'm kneeling in some nasty floor (like commercial kitchens or on muddy ground), I don't feel bad about pitching them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> What pants were you using before?


I was using the Skillers/Snickers brand http://www.snickersworkwear.com/Snickers/ I might try Blaklader now.


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

chewy said:


> I was using the Skillers/Snickers brand http://www.snickersworkwear.com/Snickers/ I might try Blaklader now.


i have Blaklader pants i have tried there kneepads yet

these are there ones i use http://stores.uswindenergysupply.co...tegory=Protection+&+PPE:Foot+&+Leg+Protection


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Dead on has a nice set I've become fond of. Picked them up at orange for about 30


----------



## rudy m (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kp-support/x/2436954

http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-verizon-us
So here is project going on right now on a crowd source funding site that matches perfectly with electricians. Its early on, but the idea is right on for people with those knee pad problems.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

all the knee pads that are available here in the states might not be sold in your country. your best bet might be to check with the local prostitutes and see what they recommend.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

The Duluth trading ones for these pants

http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/18107.aspx


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://m.lowes.com/pd_121005-1492-1L-22380-3_0__?productId=3399656


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

michael3 said:


> http://m.lowes.com/pd_121005-1492-1L-22380-3_0__?productId=3399656


I really like these myself. My only complaint is the velcro seems to wear out after about 6 months. But I suppose that is to be expected.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

FanelliBT said:


> The Duluth trading ones for these pants
> 
> http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/18107.aspx


They will also fit inside the double knee Carhartt.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

+1 blaklader


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

San Francisco slippers is what we call them where I'm from

Haven't had to use them yet(and hopefully never will)


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

partyman97_3 said:


> I really like these myself. My only complaint is the velcro seems to wear out after about 6 months. But I suppose that is to be expected.


I like them. No sliding. I like the flat surface for kneeling on joists I don't tip over if I lean my weight to do something.


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

I alternate. I use kneepad if working in an attic. I use a bucket with swivel seat to do outlets and low work. Crawl spaces I use a furniture dolly cart to roll around. It's a lot of gear but its saved my knees and back over the last few years. Cuz I know I'm not getting any younger.


----------

